# Rota Wheels, Wheel Spacers, and Wheel Studs



## BIGGIN005 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey could anyone help me with a little issue i'm having? See a couple weeks ago i bought a set of Rota Subzeros for my maxima, and when i put them on the car and test drove the car it began vibrating. I think the 48 mm offset was a bit much but i'm not to sure how to fix the vibrating. My friend anthony told me that i should get some wheel spacers for the car so i've been looking for spacers. Is that the right way to go? and if so, what is the size of the stud shoulder because optionsauto.com has two different sizes that they conveniently don't tell you what matches a 2001 maxima. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i dont think that your car is vibrating because you need wheel spacers. yu might need the wheels balanced and your alignment done. but get your wheels balanced first.


----------



## BIGGIN005 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Wheels, Wheel Spacers and Studs*

i already got the balancing and alignment, but it still vibrates 
i want to get H&R spacers (20mm for the rear and 15mm for the front) but i still don't know the stud width because optionsauto.com doent provide such information

http://optauto.com/index.htm?parentid=417&deptid=12539


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if you don't know how to check out the front end yourself, I suggest taking it to a qualified shop and have them look over things for you.
I'm going to guess it's a bad ball joint, wheel bearing, or other issue like that.

Of course now the stupid question... all lugnuts are torqued to spec, no?


----------



## BIGGIN005 (Aug 1, 2005)

i torqued all of the lugs properly yes. i can take the studs off, its just that i havent had enough time to check out the car because im about to go on a months vacation and then school starts two days later (so work and other crap keeps getting in the way)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It is likely damage on the car itself and not related to the wheels or tyres. It is not uncommon to have problems arise when the wheel size/weight is changed. It is common for guys with Spec V's to change wheels, have vibrating problems and then finding it is suspension related or a bad joint.


----------



## BIGGIN005 (Aug 1, 2005)

that doent sound so good, thanks for the help, maybe i'll bring it into nissan and see what i can con out of them :thumbup:


Does anyone know how big the stud shoulder is? 12.85mm or 14.25mm


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe yours are 12.85mm, but I've only replaced studs on a 3rd gen, 4th gen, and a 240.. I would talk to Nissan about the proper studs though.


----------



## BIGGIN005 (Aug 1, 2005)

The Shoulder widths are 14.85 on the 2001 Maximas...front and rear


----------

